# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Βοήθεια σε επισκευή ενισχυτή ήχου.

## jimakos206

Γειά σας παιδιά.  Έχω έναν ενισχυτή ήχου που μου παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα. Όταν τον ανάβεις, ανάβει error. Οι πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό ήταν φουσκωμένοι και τους άλλαξα.Να προσθέσω ότι το τροφοδοτικό έχει 2 γέφυρες με παράλληλη σύνδεση αναμεταξύ τους, και έχει και μια αντίσταση ισχύος με ένα θερμικό στα 220ν. Αν ανάψω τον ενισχυτή με οποιοδήποτε από τα 2 κανάλια συνδεδεμένο ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει κανονικά. Αν αφήσω και τα 2 κανάλια συνδεδεμένα ο ενισχυτής ανάβει error. Αν βάλω ανεμιστήρα στο θερμικό ο ενισχυτής ανάβει κανονικά. Αν βγάλω το θερμικό η αντίσταση ζεματάει υπερβολικά. Οι γέφυρες είναι οκ. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλύτερα να γράψεις το θέμα σου στο how to fix it.

----------

